# Kali/Escrima/Arnis Tournaments in So. Cal?



## pakigbisog (Apr 23, 2005)

Gentlemen,

 Do you know of any other Kali tournaments (aside from the one in Anaheim this coming August) which will be held in Southern California area this year?

   I'd appreciate any help.  Salamat


----------

